# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity > Lucid Aids >  >  Android Lucid Apps?

## Merro

If anyone owns a droid or anything similar too it. I was wondering if there were any Lucid dreaming apps on it. I know the iPhone has Lucid Dreaming apps but I was wondering if the android had any Lucid apps for it. I've tried searching google but nothing poped up. If anyone has any information I would be really appreciated. I'm just asking if who ever has a Android if it had any Lucid apps in it.

----------


## tulamidan

There is a sleepcycle alarm clock calles Smart Alarm which might come in handy when you'd like to analyze your sleep pattern.
There is AppAlarm which starts any application to a certain time. There is the normal alarm where you can specify an MP3 that could be some Binaurals, Subliminals etc.

----------


## allensig3654

LOVE gentle alarm. I use it every night. It even has options that wake you up during light sleep. Its the perfect ld clock. Look it up. You have to buy it, but its well worth it

----------


## Zenman

Allensig, how do you set the 'gentle alarm' to assist with LD's?  

There seem to be a lot of alarm apps for android (http://www.appbrain.com/search?q=alarm) 
Several of them look very customizable where you can set multiple alarms in one day, even with different sounds,
but it appears they don't have auto shut off features where the alarm just goes off once.   I haven't dl'd many of them so I'm not certain of this.  I'll keep trying...

----------


## Zenman

Ok, I think I just found the ideal LD app.  It's called the Zen Timer. ($1.99)  It's not really an alarm clock, although you can set it to go off after 6 hours.  The way I'm going to use it is how that Nicholas Newport dude recommends.  I'm going to do a WBTB and then program the zen timer to chime at various intervals.  It actually saves different profiles so I can set it at night before I go to bed and then just start it after my WBTB. I really like the sounds of the bells this app has.  I'm not sure if it will be loud enough on my phone (droid incredible) but I'm a pretty light sleeper so we'll see.  I think I'll try the intervals that Newport has on his site: 8, 4, 8, 12, 16, 20, 20, 6

I've been having some great success with WILDing lately but there can be a lot of laying around and waiting. I'm curious to see if the timer method really works.  Newport says this method can induce multiple OBE's (Lucid Dreams) in one session.  This is kind of exciting but I won't have a chance to try it until probably Tuesday night.

----------


## allensig3654

its in the instructions somewhere. You go to edit profile and out how long you want the alarm to go off for. I set it to go off for like 4 seconds and then stop  :smiley:   :smiley:

----------


## Zenman

Right on, I just saw that option.  Nice app.

----------


## zhineTech

i know this is an older thread, but i just saw it. i use tons of apps on the droid for various lucid tasks. some timer apps have been mentioned before, but i will mention a few more as well as apps for journaling, tracking, and reading.

ALARMKLOCK is a free alarm clock program. you can limit alarms to 1min and choose any file you want. i simply make a file with a few seconds of sound and then a minute of silence.

OI COUNTDOWN - is a timer app w/ a 30 second cutoff. so if youre going to bed you can simply dial up say 5 hours for your WBTB. you can also chain the alarms together, but ive not messed with that too much.

NOTE EVERYTHING - is the greatest note taking app ever, i use it for my DJ because:
-my handwriting is terrible
-i dont have to get out of bed or turn on the light
-you can email it / export it for further elaboration on your computer
-it also has voice and paint notes for when you dont feel like typing or need an image

ALDIKO - is a fantastic free book reader. when coupled with CALIBRE you can convert all those internet PDFs or other formats into .epubs and be reading about lucid dreaming all the time.

KEEPTRACK - is a customizable tracking program. i use it to keep track of my LDs so i can visually look at a calendar and see how many per month and when they are. i also sometimes use it to track how many RCs i do in a day. you can set various alarms with it as well

and finally:
SLEEPBOT - is a sleep tracking program. it doesn't track your cycles (i havent tried smart alarm yet) but it does easily track your sleep times and sleep debt.

----------


## electriccure

The android app that can be extremely helpful when paired with an alarm is Sleep Check Reminder this is an app that has tips and tricks for lucid dreaming. It mostly gives you examples of reality checks to try, but the most useful thing is that you can set a reminder that from your choice of 3- 34 times a day it asks you at random timings if you are dreaming and reminds you to do a reality check. This alarm only uses alarms tones that come with the phone, so if you have an alarm set to your sleep schedule you can set the same sound as the alarm after hearing this alarm all day and asking yourself 'am I dreaming?' hearing your regular alarm will likely induce the same questioning.

----------


## Ev

I hate to necropost and mention my app again, but since this is the top google search result for "android lucid dreaming", I have to do this, as it may benefit new dreamers. Here it goes:

I've  spent some time developing an Android Lucid Dreaming App which will please lucid dreamers. It is completely free, has no ads and offers the best features of other apps that lucid dreamers might've used in the past . It is built by a lucid dreamer for lucid dreamers!

The app lets you combine voice and vibrate reminders and schedule them to be played during your suspected REM cycles. The app also tracks sleep through actigraphy and is geared towards lucid dreamers - you can enter dream related events (drems/LDs/awakenings) with a single gesture.  These help track sleep cycles better, so the generic do technique after 5 hours becomes a very specific "do technique after 4:30 to 4:50", because you've reported dreams at that time frame. Furthermore, the app adjusts next sleep cycle REM event based on the events entered earlier in the night. 


This means that if you wake up, make a dream gesture for the app, write a dream in your dream journal, go to the bathroom, etc the app will account for that when delivering the next reminder. 
https://market.android.com/details?i...eamingapp.beta
Most updated information: Lucid Dreaming App » It works!*

Here's an example of a few days of data with dreams as orange triangles, suspected REM episodes as red lines and Xs as places where the app would've delivered the reminder (based on current config - see how it would change the app's behavior!)


Once again, sorry for multiple posting :/

----------


## Merro

> I hate to necropost and mention my app again, but since this is the top google search result for "android lucid dreaming", I have to do this, as it may benefit new dreamers. Here it goes:
> 
> I've  spent some time developing an Android Lucid Dreaming App which will please lucid dreamers. It is completely free, has no ads and offers the best features of other apps that lucid dreamers might've used in the past . It is built by a lucid dreamer for lucid dreamers!
> 
> The app lets you combine voice and vibrate reminders and schedule them to be played during your suspected REM cycles. The app also tracks sleep through actigraphy and is geared towards lucid dreamers - you can enter dream related events (drems/LDs/awakenings) with a single gesture.  These help track sleep cycles better, so the generic do technique after 5 hours becomes a very specific "do technique after 4:30 to 4:50", because you've reported dreams at that time frame. Furthermore, the app adjusts next sleep cycle REM event based on the events entered earlier in the night. 
> 
> 
> This means that if you wake up, make a dream gesture for the app, write a dream in your dream journal, go to the bathroom, etc the app will account for that when delivering the next reminder. 
> https://market.android.com/details?i...eamingapp.beta
> ...



I've forgotten that I have made this thread. Yea I think I've seen that app in the android market, Looks pretty nice.

----------


## Dzhaz

@Ev Thanks alot mate. Your app is the best android app for lucid dreamers. A way ahead of anything out there. Even those that are sold for $. Nothing could be better. It's like a space shuttle in comparison to the kitchen mixer :smiley:  Great job.

----------


## Ampage

ZILD is another option for REM alarms. You need a Zeo headband, but it allows for REM detection causing the alarms (sounds, flashes, and vibrations) to trigger Mid-REM

----------


## Dzhaz

> ZILD is another option for REM alarms. You need a Zeo headband, but it allows for REM detection causing the alarms (sounds, flashes, and vibrations) to trigger Mid-REM



All that stuff do is just wake you up coz while you are sleeping you can't hear or see anything. And you can not pick up its signals to understand you are in dream. You may use ordinary alarm clock with the same effect.  
But thanks anyway.

----------


## Ampage

> All that stuff do is just wake you up coz while you are sleeping you can't hear or see anything. And you can not pick up its signals to understand you are in dream. You may use ordinary alarm clock with the same effect.  
> But thanks anyway.



That's not quite true.  I can tell you from experience that when the Camera LED goes off during REM (not deep sleep) , the brain is more than able  to pick up on such outside signals and recreate them inside the dreamspace (explosions or lightning for example). The idea is to always be conscious about things like light levels so that when they change suddenly, you know to do a reality check. 

The app runs very similarly to the NovaDreamer, which has documented success.

----------

